# Salem State-Office Assistant-Univ. Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

C09 - Contract Employee -University Police- Office Assistant - AY 2019-2020
Institution:
*Salem State University*

Location:
Salem, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/01/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*ID:* 2019-2273

*State Title:* Office Assistant

*Job Category:* Temporary/Contracted Employee

*Posting End Date*
10/13/2019

*Department:* University Police

*Pay Basis:* Yearly

*Enter the Compensation Range for Applicants to View (Required for Administrator & Classified Positions)*
hourly rate $ 25.00

*General Statement of Duties:*

Serves as primary contact with the public, responding to inquiries regarding policies and procedures of the Salem State University Police Department. Provides administrative support to University Police, Risk Management and Information Security under the direction of the Assistant Vice President of Public Safety and Risk Management or designee. Maintains departmental budgets, including budget transfers, paying, and tracking all bills received. Adheres to strict procedures regarding confidential information. This is a contract position up to 29 hours per week. Contracted positions are part-time and non-benefited.

*Duties and Responsibilities:*

Serves as primary administrative contact with the public, responding to administrative inquiries regarding policies and procedures of the Salem State University Police Department
Maintains the flow of information within the department and keeps confidential and secure paper and electronic records within locked filing drawers, cabinets, file rooms and e-file platforms, while adhering to all applicable records retention laws
Provides administrative support to the assistant vice president for public safety and risk management including but not limited to answering/preparing correspondenc, maintaining daily calendar and scheduling appointments, answering phone calls, organizing/maintaining files etc.
Performs other adminstrative duties as assigned
*Qualifications:
Required Qualifications:*


Experience as an administrative assistant, officer manager or paralegal
Knowledge of the principles and practices of office management
Experience answering phones, preparing correspondence, scheduling appointments, and maintaining electronic calendars
Demonstrated experience with keyboarding and Microsoft Office Suite and related computer applications
revious experience handling of confidential information with discretion
*Preferred Qualifications:*


An advanced degree from an accredited college or university
Ability to analyze and determine the applicability of data, to draw conclusions and to make appropriate recommendations
Ability to assemble items of information, including determining proper format and procedures.
Ability to establish rapport and maintain harmonious working relationships with persons from varied ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds
Ability to interact with vendors and process invoices on behalf of departments
Ability to give and follow oral and written instructions
Ability to prepare reports that include charts, graphs and tables
Ability to multi-task and prioritize work
Ability to exercise sound judgment
*Special Instructions to Applicants:*

Please apply online and attach a resume and cover letter. *Application review will begin immediately and continue until an adequate pool is developed*.

*Employment is contingent upon a completed background and CORI check satisfactory to the university*

*Please note:* Contracted positions are part-time and non-benefited. All candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States. Contracted positions are not eligible for H1B Visa sponsorship.

*EEO Statement:*

Salem State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources & Equal Opportunity
Salem State University

Online App. Form:
https://careers-salemstate.icims.com/jobs/2273/c09---contract-employee--university-police


----------

